# Video of bunny fight



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2007)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D35uQCtr4EY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 20, 2007)

That is HILLARIOUS!:roflmao:

You can just imagine the chicken saying to the bunny nearest the camera 'Mate, it's not worth it! Walk away!'


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 20, 2007)

Haha yes. If I eer ran a bunny night club....I would hire these big ol' chickens to stand by the door and only let cool bunnies in.


-JAK


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 21, 2007)

hehehe...I've seen that video before...mad chickens on the rampage!! :laugh:

Personally I think that birds have some sort of secret society going on, and one of these days they're gonna put Plan A into effect and take over the world.

Way back when I was married, my then husband and I went on a road trip from NS to PEI to attend a rabbit show. Since I was taking all my rabbits with me, the cat didn't want to be left behind, so we took him too. He spent most of the trip either shnoozin' on his back cradled in my arms, or with his paws perched on the window, watching the sights go by. (Snooch loved going for rides in the truck.)

When we got to our destination several hours later, we were invited to another rabbit breeder's house for a visit. We did a tour of their house, but since Snooch wasn't invited indoors, we tied his harness to a rope outside their front door. Well, were gone maybe 5 minutes when I heard a huge commotion outside...went running out to find Snooch cowered as far under the truck as his rope would allow, and this huge hulkin' big goose flapping his wings, thrusting his head under the truck and hissing at him. Heck, he even scared me. Once we chased the goose with the 'tude away and managed to coax Snooch out from his hiding place, the look on his face was priceless. His eyes were big as saucers and I swear he was thinking, "Holy mother of CATS...did you see that? _DID YOU SEE THAT_?!? That was the _biggest_ $#!$! of a pigeon I've ever seen in my _life_!!!!" 

Yep, birds are gonna take over some day...I've seen it in their beady little eyes...


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 21, 2007)

weHave 2 pet chickens and my husband is just in love with him. He caries them around and talks to them while i'm feeding the horsies. It...makes me laugh. I don't think he'd be totally opposed to chickens + world domination


----------

